# Which pigeon breeds are best to tame for human contact?



## BobGaines (Mar 18, 2020)

I would like to compare opinions about what breed of pigeon seems to be most comfortable with human contact. A breed that is easy to tame.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

In my opinion, pigeon breeds raised for food are slower and less athletic, so they seem calmer.. I had some giant runt pigeons that were more like tame chickens than pigeons. Show types like 
INDIAN fan tails are pretty docile as are frillbacks . 
Pigeon breeds for performance flying are higher strung and flighty, even amoung the same breeds. Example homing pigeons raised from racing stock can be more high strung, than say homers that are bred just for color. But both are athletic.


----------



## BobGaines (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks Ladygrey.
I have recently been reading about Oriental Frills as a good choice but like you say, perhaps it also depends on the individual within a breed.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

BobGaines said:


> I would like to compare opinions about what breed of pigeon seems to be most comfortable with human contact. A breed that is easy to tame.


If you're looking for indoor pet pigeons then Sheerazi(originally a Pakistani breed) may be your best bet. They're very friendly and social, most pigeon breeds are though. But still every pigeon has its own character just like people.

You may try fantails, trumpters, jacobins if looking for more cool lookers. You might want to visit my profile page to have a look on some popular breeds. If I had to keep a pair or two for fun only I'd definitely put my hands on American showpen homers, but of course its subjective.


----------



## Pertalote (Aug 14, 2016)

Indian Fantails for my money. There is no prettier bird!!! And they are pretty tame if you raise them that way.


----------



## Pertalote (Aug 14, 2016)

But please don't get just one pigeon. A single pigeon is a sad and lonely pigeon. Get 2.


----------



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

I hope this isn't considered necro'ing a thread since this was posted a few months ago. But just like probably nearly all birds, I believe the number one factor is what age you get the bird at. Getting a young bird barely out of the nest, or better yet, one that had a little bit of hand feeding is probably the best way to make it tame and interested in humans. Maybe even too interested in humans. So I would expose it to other pigeons too, so it doesn't get too obsessed with you and hate other birds. Unless you plan on being with it at every waking hour.

I would maybe avoid jacobins. I saw (on youtube video) someone from the LA pigeon club suggest they may be one of the more aggressive breeds. They chalked it up to the fact that they can't always see what's going on all that well with the fancy collar and all.


----------

